# Scott S30



## wage (Feb 19, 2008)

Went to a local dealer and they have a leftover S30 for a pretty good good deal. They claim that Scotts run big and he has me on a 49. I've been sized at a 52 cm and i realize going with a 50-52 would most likely give me more adjustments i'm just skeptical about a 49. Is he just trying to push old inventory?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I would say that the "S" series bikes run about normal when it comes to sizing not big. Their headtubes are a bit tall, which might be where the big sizing comes from...but if you ride a 52 normally the 49 will likely be a bit small for you....but as with all things bike related you will never know until you try it out.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, if you try the 49 and it is too small, you can still get an amazing deal on an S30 online:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI309C18-Scott+Speedster+S30+30Spd+Road+Bike+07.aspx?sc=FRGL

My wife is 5'2" and rides a Scott CR1 Contessa in a 47cm (XXS) and I'm 5'6" and ride a 52cm (S) CR1. I don't think the CR1 series runs small, haven't looked at the aluminum Scotts.


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (May 29, 2008)

This thread goes back 2 months so it might be dated, but I was in a similar position and was fitted between a 49 and 52 (I'm five six). My shop recommended the 49 but I went with the 52 and a shorter 90mm stem. I'm happy I did even if it's not absolutely ideal. I think shops tend to err on the smaller side when sizing. Gotta ride em to see what feels best.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Im also 5'6 and ride a 52cm S10 with a 90mm post. Feels good


----------

